# Blizzard bannt Single Player Cheater



## ZeroToxin (5. November 2010)

Leider ist die News schon etwas älter, hab sie aber hier im Forum nicht entdecken können:

Wie CheatHappens berichtet hat sich Blizzard in einen Bereich vorgewagt, wie noch kein anderes Unternehmen:

Es werden rigoros Single Player gebannt, weil diese sich durch Cheats und Trainer im Singleplayer etwas nachhelfen wollen.

Laut Blizzard haben die Single Player Achievments eine Auswirkung auf den Multi Player Part in StarCraft II - Wings of Liberty.

Der Aussage eines Blizzard Sprechers zufolge ist das Spiel zwar Eigentum des Käufers, aber Blizzard behält sich das Recht vor, den CD-Key, sowie den Account auf Lebenszeit zu bannen.

Während in Spielen wie World of Warcraft das Nutzen eines Cheats in maximal 14 Tage Ban endet (Blizzard will sich hier wohl den Geldfluss sichern), kann es bei StarCraft II schonmal in einer Sperre des gesamten Accounts ausarten.

Hintergrund: Am 1. Oktober 2010 began Blizzard damit, Spieler welche Cheats und Trainers im Single Player Campaign oder AI Skirmish nutzten und nutzen aus StarCraft II - Wings of Liberty zu entfernen. Laut Blizzard wird ein Cheaten im Single Player genauso hart bestraft wie im Multi Player.
Spieler denen der CD Key entzogen wurde, können somit nichtmal mehr die Single Player Campaign eines Spiels spielen, welches rechtlich gesehen ihnen gehört.



Der komplette Artikel in Englisch auf:
Blizzard Bans Single Player Cheaters - Cheat Happens Article


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2010)

Autsch! Das geschieht den Cheatern schon recht^^

Andererseits wird es hier wohl sicher noch rechtliche Auseinandersetzungen geben.


----------



## Lyran (5. November 2010)

Ich finds übertrieben wie das Blizzard das handhabt, aber das hat mich schon bei WoW abgeschreckt. Ist doch die Sache des Spielers was er im SP macht, betrifft ja keine anderen Spieler. Ein Grund mehr Blizzard Spiele zu meiden..


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2010)

> Laut Blizzard haben die Single Player Achievments eine Auswirkung auf den Multi Player Part in StarCraft II - Wings of Liberty.



Ich denk mal durch die oben genannte Zeile sieht sich Blizzard zum Handeln "gezwungen".


----------



## cookiebrandt (5. November 2010)

Ich bin gespannt...einerseits ist es natürlich hinterlistig, Achievements für den Multiplayer durch Trainer im Singleplayer zu erschleichen, andererseits möchte man (zumindest war es früher so...hat eigentlich abgenommen, der Trend) auch im Singleplayer die Möglichkeit haben, einfach mal übermächtig zu sein  Man denke nur an AOE2 (oder war es sogar 1?) bigdaddy 

MfG


----------



## Lexx (5. November 2010)

> Der Aussage eines Blizzard Sprechers zufolge ist das Spiel zwar Eigentum des Käufers


falsch. es ist nicht dein eigentum.
du erwirbst lediglich eine (zeitlich begrenzte) nutzungslizenz.


> Ist doch die Sache des Spielers was er im SP macht, betrifft ja keine anderen Spieler


scheint dem text (und meiner erfahrung) nach aber nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (5. November 2010)

Nunja, um das ganze wesentlich einfacher Hand zu haben, bestünde ja die Möglichkeit den Cheatern die Achievments zu sperren, so wie es auch im Artikel zu lesen ist.

Somit gibts weder für Blizzard ein Problem, noch für die Leute die nur den Singleplayer nutzen.

M.E. hat Blizzard hier deutlich über die stränge geschlagen und wird sich früher oder später verantworten müssen.



Lexx schrieb:


> falsch. es ist nicht dein eigentum.
> du erwirbst lediglich eine (zeitlich begrenzte) nutzungslizenz.
> 
> scheint dem text (und meiner erfahrung) nach aber nicht zu stimmen.



Ja und nein. Über das Thema werden sich aber sicher noch Anwälte streiten


----------



## Clonemaster (5. November 2010)

Naja ob die harte Vorgehensweise richtig oder falsch ist, will ich jetzt nicht beurteilen, aber
sicher ist das man bei Blizzard im prinzip keinen Besitz kauft, sogar in WoW gehörn dir 
nichtmal deine eigenen Charakter. Wird alles bei der Accounterstellung "Unterschrieben"

Rechtlich wird da also nicht viel zu machen sein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. November 2010)

Naja, im MP bin ich 100% dafür, aber im SP ..... 

Hab ja selber früher in SC1 im SP Part in der Kampagne bzw. uim Skirmish gegen die KI ordentlich von Cheats Gebrauch gemacht, beispielsweise einfach mal alle KI-Gegner miteinander als Ally eingestellt, alle Zerg, selber Terraner, und dann mittels Cheat-Ressourcenschub 'ne Runde "Starship Troopers" mit den Bugs gespielt ... ~100 Tanks + Turrets vs. Bugs hatte was ... kenne sogar noch alle Cheats von damals auswendig. ^^

Naja, ich geh mal davon aus dass das wegen den Achievements geschiet, da man sich diese sonst zu einfach ermogeln kann ... trotzdem irgendwie grenzwertig was Blizzard da macht, einfach die Möglichkeit Achievements zu sammeln zu deaktivieren wenn die Konsole im Spiel ist hätte imo auch gelangt. :-/


----------



## xaven (5. November 2010)

Keine Firma verkauft Software, sondern nur Software-Nutzungslizenzen. Kauft man sich ein Spiel im Mediamarkt, besitzt man die DVD, auf der die Software ist, sowie ein Nutzungsrecht an der Software auf der erworbenen DVD. 

Man sollte sich wenigstens einmal im Leben das Kleingedruckte der Software-Lizenzen durchlesen (Lizenzbestimmungen, EULA und was noch alles vor der Installation bestätigt werden muss). 

Selbst Mods, Trainer etc. sind Eingriff in die Software und damit grundsätzlich erstmal Lizenzverletzungen. Sowas muss durch den Lizenzvertrag gedeckt sein. Ist es das nicht, verfällt die Lizenz im schlimmsten Fall. Und nichts anderes ist da bei Blizzard passiert.


----------



## robsta (5. November 2010)

ich cheate bei WOW regelmäßig aber wurde noch nie gebannt


----------



## strider11f (5. November 2010)

Rofl, was kommt als nächstes? Werden alle rotharrigen Spieler aus Stadt xy gebannt weil sie laut Blizzards Statistik Sch***e zocken? Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis die sich vorm Richter wiederfinden.


----------



## Progs-ID (5. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen. Find es gut, dass Blizzard durchgreift. Clean Gaming for the win.


----------



## Eiche (5. November 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Laut Blizzard wird ein Cheaten im Single Player genauso hart bestraft wie im Multi Player.
> Spieler denen der CD Key entzogen wurde, können somit nichtmal mehr die Single Player Campaign eines Spiels spielen, welches rechtlich gesehen ihnen gehört.
> 
> 
> ...


allerdings stellt cheaten mit Zusatz Software ein Vertragsbruch dar


----------



## BigBubby (5. November 2010)

Blizzard wird eindeutgig zu übermütig. Die sollten mal einen dämpfer kriegen.


----------



## Z3NDO (5. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Blizzard wird eindeutgig zu übermütig. Die sollten mal einen dämpfer kriegen.


Seh ich genauso, nur wie?  Mit rechtlichen Mitteln lässt sich da ja nichts machen.
Im Multiplayer kann ich es noch nachvollziehen wenn jemand gebannt wird weil er cheatet und anderen ehrlichen Spielern den Spaß verdirbt, aber im Single Player...


----------



## Hugo78 (5. November 2010)

Seit wann ist es denn verwerflich den CPU Gegner zu betrügen?! 

Wenn die SP Achievements Auswirkungen auf dem MP haben, dann ist das ein ganz klarer _"Design FAIL by Blizzard" ™_.


----------



## Dennisth (5. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich denke mal das mit den Sperren im SP wird ganz ganz schnell wieder rausgenommen. Wenn ich im SP die EINGEBAUTEN!! Cheats nutze und ich dadurch einen Bann bekomme, dass ich das Spiel nichtmehr spielen kann, dann würde ich mit dem Produkt dahin gehen wo ich es herhabe und mein Geld zurückverlangen. 

Mag ja sein, dass es in den USA geht aber hier in D-Land geht das nicht so einfach. Ich habe für ein Produkt bezahlt und wenn es aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer NICHT mehr funktioniert (nur singleplayer) dann kann ich es zurückgeben, da das Produkt dann einen defekt hat. 

Siehe Xbox Live: 
Modifizierte Konsolen werden vom Onlinedienst ausgeschlossen weil MS da Hausrecht hat. Was meint ihr, was los wäre, wenn eine gebannte Konsole KEINE Spiele mehr abspielen würden oder garnicht erst angehen würden?

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2010)

Es gibt Cheats die sind von Blizzard die kann man benutzen, deswegen verstehe ich das problem nicht.


----------



## Freak2011 (5. November 2010)

LOOOOL WOW SIngle Player?? gehtd as denn?  und wenn aj wie kannd a Blizzard bannen?


----------



## tripod (5. November 2010)

finde ich auch recht überzogen von blizzard.

mp: hier sollte zu recht rigoros gegen cheater vorgegangen werden.

sp: also wenn ich an ner stelle festhänge und es zig mal probiere helf ich halt kurz ein wenig nach,
ist ja auch meine sache, dachte ich zumindest 
wenn man im sp erweiterte funktionen für den mp freischalten kann
ist es natürlich mist, wenn das ausgenutzt werden kann.
aber dann sollten die herren und damen bei blizzard die leute halt einfach für den mp sperren und gut is, aber dann den account komplett dicht machen?

bei sc1 warn die cheats noch direkt ingame eingebaut... und nun sowas 

ich für meinen teil werde es mir genau überlegen ob ich mir dann den nächsten sc2 teil überhaupt zulege 
da ich absolut keinen bock hab mir son sauteueres game zuzulegen und dann gefrustet an irgendeiner stelle festzuhängen.

wobei ich bei sc2 eh sagen muss, dass mir zwar die kampagne sehr gut gefallen hat, aber so normales zocken gegen die cpu nich gerade vom hocker reisst. da is sc1 immer noch übersichtlicher auch wenns keine
high-end-grafik hat.

macht weiter so blizzard


----------



## butter_milch (5. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich denk mal durch die oben genannte Zeile sieht sich Blizzard zum Handeln "gezwungen".



Dann sollen sie einfach dafür sorgen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Im SP zu cheaten finde ich völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## ZeroToxin (5. November 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> allerdings stellt cheaten mit Zusatz Software ein Vertragsbruch dar





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt Cheats die sind von Blizzard die kann man benutzen, deswegen verstehe ich das problem nicht.



Lt. verlinktem Artikel betrifft das aber nicht nur Zusatz Software wie Trainer oder Unlocker, sondern auch die von Blizzard implementierten Cheats welche per Console oder was auch immer eingegeben werden.

Soll heißen: Cheater, egal ob per Software oder im Spiel eingebauten Cheats können bald kein SC II mehr zocken.

meines erachtens ein klarer fail


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2010)

Finde es richtig, da ich von Cheaten nix halte.


----------



## Superwip (5. November 2010)

> Wenn die SP Achievements Auswirkungen auf dem MP haben, dann ist das ein ganz klarer "Design FAIL by Blizzard" ™.


 
Ganz meine Meinung!


Aber: kann man das Problem nicht lösen, indem man SC einfach zwei mal installiert, ein Mal nur zum Onlinezocken, ein mal nur für Offline?

Wenn man nicht on ist kann Blizz ja nur über irgendwelche Logs feststellen, ob man gecheated hat und durch zwei Installationen sollte man das doch verhindern können- und auch, dass irgendwelche Erfolge auf den MP Account übertragen werden

Aber: es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu verhindern, dass man überhaupt Erfolge bekommt, wenn man Cheated; praktisch jedes andere Spiel bei dem es Erfolge gibt und bei dem man "mit Boardmitteln" Cheaten kann schafft das ja auch


----------



## Sash (5. November 2010)

ich kauf nie wieder ein blizzard game. mit den ganzen einschränkungen von battle.net, zudem noch die angst der acc könnte gehackt werden, hab ich da keine bock mehr drauf.


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. November 2010)

Sorry, aber finde ich richtig ich bin gegen die verdammten Cheater und das jetz auch im Singel gebannt wird ist gut, nun muß aber auch der Multiplayer so gut sein.


----------



## Sash (5. November 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber finde ich richtig ich bin gegen die verdammten Cheater und das jetz auch im Singel gebannt wird ist gut, nun muß aber auch der Multiplayer so gut sein.


 irgendwo muß mal schluss sein. wenn man jetzt mehrere spiele von bliz hat, und alle müssen im battle.net angemeldet sein unter deinem namen, und im singleplayer zb probierst du mal was in diablo 3, wird gleich der ganze acc gebannt. das heißt man kann dann nicht mehr wow, sc2 oder sonstwas zocken. ist doch bekloppt. das man gegen cheater im mp vorgeht, ok. aber sowas... kann ich nur nachvollziehn wenns freeware ist oder so.


----------



## ZeroToxin (5. November 2010)

Es ist klar, dass die Meinungen hier auseinander gehen.

Jedoch finde ich es hart dass hier "verdammte Cheater" geschrien wird, obwohl das nichtmal irgendjemanden betrifft.

Wenn ich in nem Singleplayer Game cheaten will, dann bitte schön.

Im Multiplayer is das was anderes. Dort haben Cheats nix zu suchen.

Ich selbst cheate im Singleplayer genauso. Sobald ich n Game durch hab und es gibt noch irgendwelche Sachen zu finden die ich nich gefunden habe, GodMode rein und durchmarschiert.

Wieso auch nicht? is ja meine freie Entscheidung im SinglePlayer. Außerdem betrifft es nur mich und keinen anderen.

Zu StarCraft II: Als leidenschaftlicher SCII Single und Multiplayer Spieler wäre es mir noch nich aufgefallen, dass SP Achievments mich auch im MP betreffen. Geschweige dessen, dass ich irgendwelche Boni daraus ziehen könnte.

Somit verstehe ich auch den Ansichtspunkt Blizzards nicht wirklich. Auch wenn diese es anders sagen 
Blizzard wurde schon in der Vergangenheit öfters mal als reine "Geldmachergesellschaft" hingestellt. Aber durch ihre Aussagen (sowohl in der Vergangenheit als auch in dem von mir verlinkten Artikel) haben sie sich dahingehend auch selbst disqualifiziert.


----------



## Hugo78 (5. November 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Ich selbst cheate im Singleplayer genauso. Sobald ich n Game durch hab und es gibt noch irgendwelche Sachen zu finden die ich nich gefunden habe, GodMode rein und durchmarschiert.



Genauso ist es.
Gerade bei RTS Games will man doch schauen, wie sich der CPU Gegner verhällt wenn man selber unentlich Ressourcen hat.

Im MP cheaten ist total arm, aber im SP ist ein legitimer Teil des Programms.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2010)

Also wenn ich hier die Meinungen von einigen Usern lese könnte ich echt k**zen sorry. Wer hier rumschreit das cheater im SP ganz recht das Recht auf ihr gekauftes Spiel entzogen gehört dem würd ich den Führerschein nehmen wenn er in NFS über 50 durch ne geschlossene Ortschaft fährt. Sagtmal tickt ihr noch ganz richtig? Denkt erstmal nach bevor ihr so einen bullshit von euch gebt - das hat nichtsmehr damit zu tun andere Spieler vor Betrügern zu sichern (auch wenn das im Fall SCII anscheinend ein Atomfail von Blizzard ist) sondern einzig damit den zahlenden Kunden - genauso wie den flamern hier - mehr Geld für eine zweite Lizenz aus der Tasche zu ziehen!

Ich selbst nutze Cheats gerne mal im SP um meinen Spielspass über längere Zeit aufrecht zu erhalten, sei es um eine Passage die Bockschwer ist zu schaffen oder einfach nochmal einen Anreiz zu haben das Game ein zweitesmal durchzuzocken und einen anderen Weg auszutesten. 

Jedem einzelnen der hier geschrieben hat das SP-Cheater gebannt gehören wünsche ich in ihren nächsten Spielen Stellen wo sie ohne Cheats nichtmehr weiterkommen - am besten schon beim ersten Endgegner - und danach sprechen wir uns wieder. Diese Leute schimpfen dann mit Sicherheit das sie das Spiel nichtmehr weiterspielen konnten weil sie niemals cheats benutzen. Echt irgendwas ist doch bei denen kaputt sorry nochmal.  

BTT: Ich selbst bin zahlender Cheathappens-Nutzer und diese Leute legen sehr viel Wert und Arbeitszeit darauf aus das ihre Trainer nicht für MP-Vorteile von Spielern beitragen, was ich sehr begrüsse und gerne unterstütze aber hier hat sich Blizzard definitiv an der eigenen Nase zu packen und sollte solchen Blödsinn mittels Patch einfach entfernen anstatt zahlende Kunden einmal mehr auszurauben.

Desweiteren habe ich selbst für SCII einen Trainer benutzt nach dem ersten durchspielen und ich garantiere das ich weiss woher ich in Zukunft meine Blizzardspiele bekomme sollte mein Account ebenfalls gebannt werden. Nur soviel, im Laden gibts Titel dieser Spieleschmiede dann nichtmehr für mich. Den SC-MP habe ich auch nur einmal gespielt also who cares was ich mit meinem SP-Acc mache? Blizzard hier muss definitiv ein umdenken stattfinden bei euch ansonsten braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn zukünftige Titel wohl nichtmehr so gut verkauft werden wie bisher. Schade - dachte bei denen bin ich einigermassen gut aufgehoben von der Qualität her gesehen, anscheinend ein Irrtum. Geld regiert die Welt... 

just my opinion

PS: Zum erstenmal seit ich im Forum angemeldet bin sage ich jetzt nicht das ich niemanden persönlich auf den Schlipps treten möchte denn diesesmal könnte das durchaus meine Absicht sein. Natürlich bin ich auch gegen Raubkopien, wenn es sich im Post auch komisch anhören soll liebe Mods. Ich möchte nur das Verantwortliche Leute auch sehen was in den Köpfen von Spielern vorgeht wenn sie solche Sachen mit uns machen. Mit Sicherheit will ich nicht die Forenregeln brechen. Sollte es dennoch ein Problem für euch sein Mods dann dürft ihr die Passage im Post gerne sinngemäß ändern oder mich darum bitten dann mache ich das natürlich.


----------



## Baer.nap (6. November 2010)

Richtig so bannt sie!
Du kannst im offline modus cheaten wasde wilst nur haben sies anscheinend zwecks achievements gemacht....


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2010)

@Baer.nap: Ich mag nicht ausschliessen das einige das deswegen gemacht haben aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit nicht alle! Ausserdem gab es soetwas bisher noch nie und Blizzard steht hier in der Verantwortung dann über solche Schritte klipp und klar aufzuklären! Ausserdem ist es für mich immernoch ein fail - definitiv und ich unterstütze jeden der zu unrecht gebannt wird! 

PS: Mein Acc ist noch da *phue*. MP-Cheater nerven und zerstören den Spass weshalb sie gestraft werden müssen aber das geht einfach zu weit.


----------



## Ascor (6. November 2010)

Blizzard hat doch eigene Cheats wie "Realmendrilldeep" oder "Terribleterribledamage" eingebaut...
wers braucht für die Achievments.


----------



## Baer.nap (6. November 2010)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> @Baer.nap: Ich mag nicht ausschliessen das einige das deswegen gemacht haben aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit nicht alle! Ausserdem gab es soetwas bisher noch nie und Blizzard steht hier in der Verantwortung dann über solche Schritte klipp und klar aufzuklären! Ausserdem ist es für mich immernoch ein fail - definitiv und ich unterstütze jeden der zu unrecht gebannt wird!
> 
> PS: Mein Acc ist noch da *phue*. MP-Cheater nerven und zerstören den Spass weshalb sie gestraft werden müssen aber das geht einfach zu weit.


 
Wer sp maphacks verwendet wirds im mp nicht?  so gutgläubig bin ich leider nicht 
kenns noch von den wc3 zeiten wo sich soviele aufgeregt haben aber hey die meisten haben sichs spiel einfach  neu gekauft um wieder at zu spielen .... Immerhin konnte man damals noch die alten keys für bots verwenden


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2010)

Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen aber mir persönlich sind Achievements in Spielen "Jacke wie Hose"... Trainer von besagter Seite nutze ich gerne weil sie meine Spiele selten zum abstürtzen bringen (im Vergleich zu kostenlosen) und einfach ein hohes Maß an Bequemlichkeit und Komfort bieten. Ich hab z.B. eine Stelle wo ich auf die schnelle etwas höher springen muss und drücke die 1, danach nochmal die 1 um es wieder zu deaktivieren. Wenn ich mir die 1000 eingebaute Befehle aus bestimmten Spielen merken muss wirds schnell unübersichtlich und ich muss mehr Zeit auf die Eingabe und die Suche derselben verwenden als für das eigentliche Problem - einfach nur kurz mal etwas höher springen zu müssen. 

Ich schwöre auf Trainer und oftmals bieten sie eben Funktionen die im eigentlichen Spiel garnicht so zu finden sind - was wiederum den wiederspielwert für mich erhöht. Aber nichts desto trotz macht es am meissten Spass die Spiele beim erstenmal ohne Hilfe durchzuzocken, denn schnell kann man sich damit den Spielspass auch verderben. Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen aber meine Seite oben hat dafür einen super Testteil der auch jede einzelne Funktion ihrer Trainer zu den Spielen bewertet und wie sie den Spielspass beeinflussen und ob sie eingesetzt werden sollten. Finde sowas schon nicht schlecht.

@Baer.nap: Wie bereits gesagt sperrt zumindest meine Seite solche Funktionen von vorneherein aus ihren Trainern aus. Es sind SP-Trainer-only was explizit und hundertfach erwähnt wird und auch so ist. Wer im MP umbedingt cheaten will wird auf anderen Seiten aber leicht fündig und benötigt dazu keine Trainer.  Ich stöbere z.B. regelmäßig nach den neuesten Modern Warfare 2 Cheats im Internet und melde diese fleissig auch wenn es nicht viel bringt. Aber ich hasse es immer nur zu nörgeln, selbst aber nichts gegen diese Idioten zu unternehmen. Also ich als SP-Cheater hasse auch MP-Cheater von daher würde ich das nicht verallgemeinern denn einige Leute wissen immernoch was Recht und Unrecht bedeutet.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. November 2010)

Also wenn die wirklich gebannt werden weil sie die von Blizzard implementierten Cheats verwenden finde ich das schon ziemlich "fürn Hugo" von denen...

Ich meine steht das wo im Handbuch?!

"Wir haben Cheats zur Vereinfachung des Spiels implementiert, sollten sie allerdings auf die Idee kommen diese wirklich zu verwenden behalten wir uns das Recht vor ihren kompletten Account zu bannen" -.-


----------



## Yellowant (6. November 2010)

Wenn der Hersteller in seinen AGB´s bzw in der EULA festlegt das jede Art von Cheaten verboten ist dann ist das halt so. Gesetz ist Gesetz - Punkt!
Also selber schuld.
Finde Blizzards vorgehen wirklich OK. Desto höher ist doch die Abschreckung, sich überhaupt mit Cheats zu befassen. Das würde jedem Spiel zZ weiterhelfen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. November 2010)

Yellowant schrieb:


> Finde Blizzards vorgehen wirklich OK. Desto höher ist doch die Abschreckung, sich überhaupt mit Cheats zu befassen. Das würde jedem Spiel zZ weiterhelfen.



öhm. nicht wirklich.

Das würde viele Leute davon abschrecken sich ein Spiel überhaupt zu kaufen.

Genauso wie Astra-Coupe bin ich ebenfalls zahlender CheatHappens Member und kann nur verteidigen was Astra sagt, bzw CH macht.

N Game wird das erste mal ohne Cheats ausgespielt. Nur Um es dann nochmals zu spielen, nutze ich immer wieder gern einen Trainer.

Sei es z.b. bei Just Cause II um einfach mal alles in die Luft zu sprengen, oder bei Mafia II um ebenfalls alles zu zerlegen was zerlegbar ist.
Das ist in meinen Augen Spaß und mein eigenes Recht, da ich kaum noch MP Spiele spiele.

Im MP siehts für mich da schon ganz anders aus. 
Als ehemaliger Pro-Gamer in Spielen wie Q3, BF, CS und UT weiß ich über die Sachen leider mehr als nur bescheid.
Und jeder der mal ne Ladder gespielt hat, ob vor ewiger Zeit ESL oder sonstiges, der weiß auch, dass hie und da gerne mal n Hack genutzt wird um einen "übermächtigen" Gegner zu besiegen.
Jedoch wissen wir auch das solche Leute im regelfalle gebannt werden.

Jeder der n bissel besser is in nem MP game und auf nen Server voller "Anfänger" oder nicht so guten Spieler geht, wird in der Regel innerhalb kürzester Zeit als Cheater beschimpft. 

Ich geh mal davon aus, die meisten von euch kennen sowas. Zumindest fällt das Wort relativ schnell. Egal ob nun n Cheat / Hack oder Trainer genutzt wird.

BTT:
Wenn nun jeder Publisher ne Anti-Cheat-Protection in nem Single Player Game einbaut, könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass diese bald sehr viel weniger Geld verdienen werden.

Oder es gibt findige Leute, welche diese Anti-Cheat-Protection umgehen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. November 2010)

Lyran schrieb:


> Ich finds übertrieben wie das Blizzard das handhabt, aber das hat mich schon bei WoW abgeschreckt. Ist doch die Sache des Spielers was er im SP macht, betrifft ja keine anderen Spieler. Ein Grund mehr Blizzard Spiele zu meiden..



Nur hat WoW keinen SP. Was soll dich dann abschrecken?


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. November 2010)

@Astra-Coupe:

Ich bin gegen das Cheaten in dem SP weil es einfluß hat, OK!? sonst könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt ist mir egal. Aber ich hasse es in Spielen immer wieder auch Fu** Cheater zu treffen die einem die Bilanz hin hunzen. Beispeil COD6 da ist es ja so weit das ich keine Lust mehr habe das in MP zu spielen weil jedes zweite Spiel ein Cheater drauf ist. Was sagst du den dazu wenn du im MP spielst und du kannst machen was du willst du bekomst die nicht klein? So nach dem Motto er killt dich mit ein Marine oder so? Ich COD6 oder BFBC2 hatte ich es schon 5 Treffer mit Scharfschützen und der kippt nicht um, dann sterbe ich und der hat immer noch 100% Leben, aber kein Medipack da. Jedes mal wenn ich total amlosse bin ich am über legen ist da schon wieder ein Cheater? Und meist ist es so. Und da ich auch irgend wann mal eine Positive Statistik haben will nervt das. Wenn die Cheater die Ottonormal-User in ruhe lassen würden aber nein die glänzen mit eine statistik von 20/1 oder so. Bitte ich will ja die Cheater leben lassen nur sollen die nur auch Servern spielen mit anderen Cheatern und nicht mich nerven.


----------



## BigBubby (6. November 2010)

Das kann auch an einem schlechten Netcode liegen. das problem kenne ich bei manchen onlinegames. Beim einen geht gar nichts rein, beim anderen alles. genau so bei mir.

Kann also cheater, muss aber nicht sein. Die besten Netcodes haben noch im Q, UT und CS(1.6).


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. November 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> @Astra-Coupe:
> 
> Ich bin gegen das Cheaten in dem SP weil es einfluß hat, OK!? sonst könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt ist mir egal. Aber ich hasse es in Spielen immer wieder auch Fu** Cheater zu treffen die einem die Bilanz hin hunzen. Beispeil COD6 da ist es ja so weit das ich keine Lust mehr habe das in MP zu spielen weil jedes zweite Spiel ein Cheater drauf ist. Was sagst du den dazu wenn du im MP spielst und du kannst machen was du willst du bekomst die nicht klein? So nach dem Motto er killt dich mit ein Marine oder so? Ich COD6 oder BFBC2 hatte ich es schon 5 Treffer mit Scharfschützen und der kippt nicht um, dann sterbe ich und der hat immer noch 100% Leben, aber kein Medipack da. Jedes mal wenn ich total amlosse bin ich am über legen ist da schon wieder ein Cheater? Und meist ist es so. Und da ich auch irgend wann mal eine Positive Statistik haben will nervt das. Wenn die Cheater die Ottonormal-User in ruhe lassen würden aber nein die glänzen mit eine statistik von 20/1 oder so. Bitte ich will ja die Cheater leben lassen nur sollen die nur auch Servern spielen mit anderen Cheatern und nicht mich nerven.



ich steh da voll und ganz hinter dir und sehe es ebenfalls so.

jedoch DARF bei einem Spiel der SP KEINEN Einfluss auf den MP haben.
das is doch absurd. Des weiteren könnte da jeder, der im MP nix drauf hat und die Achievments nich bekommt, das im SP abstauben. mit oder ohne cheats is dann ja wohl egal


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. November 2010)

@ZeroToxin: Als ehemaliger ProGamer in der ESL, Stichwort Counterstrike ist dir vieleicht der Clan "Angels of Hell" noch ein Begriff? Interessiert mich grad, waren damals auch ne Zeit lang auf dem ersten Rang vertreten aber ist schon ewigkeiten her. 

Ausserdem danke für deinen Support, sehe das genauso wie du weisst und auch in Just Cause 2 finde ich bringt der Trainer am allermeissten "gaudi" ins Spiel. 

@0Martin21: Ich habe ja niergendwo erwähnt das ich es befürworte das sich Leute über den SP MP-Vorteile sichern mit Trainern. Wenn doch dann ist mir ein gravierender Fehler unterlaufen den ich zu verzeihen bitte. Aber wie ZeroToxin schon sagte, der MP darf vom SP nicht beeinflusst werden ansonsten hat der Entwickler sich selbst ins Bein geschossen. Im SP machen Leute nämlich das was gerade Spass macht ohne an Konsequenzen denken zu müssen. Wenn Blizzard das in SCII vergeigt hat müssen sies eben rückgängig machen - meiner Meinung nach. SP ist just4fun und ist gerade deswegen so schön weil man einfach "Narrenfreiheit" hatte bisher.

Ausserdem geht es mir nicht anders als dir im MP, jeden Tag das geflame von Kindern ertragen müssen wenn man mal ne Statistik von knapp 30:3 schafft nach harter arbeit oder auf dem nächsten Server dann wieder ablosen mit 12:23 weil jemand sich nichtmal mühe gibt seine Cheats zu verbergen. Wenn im MP von CoD nicht soviele von den ****** unterwegs wären dann bräuchte ich noch lange kein Black Ops aber so kann ich es nichtmehr erwarten bis der neue Teil endlich herauskommt um endlich wieder Cheater richtig reporten zu können und nen eigenen Server als Admin zu betreiben. Wir sitzen beide im selben Boot was das betrifft.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2010)

Naja also mir ist das ziemlich egal, da ich eh nie cheate weil ich da keinerlei Sinn drin sehe. Aber für mich ist es auch nachvollziehbar irgendwo, das Blizzard es überhaupt nicht sehen will. Und da nach einem Auschlußverfahren geht, der cheatet der bekommt nen Bann. Das ist meiner meinung nach immer noch die sicherste Methode. Und das mit Wow und nur 2 Wochen stimmt nicht, nach den berühmten Bannwellen von Blizzard wird der Acc permanent gesperrt, das ist auch nachzulesen in den Wow Foren wo sich Spieler drüber aufregen das sie ja nur einmal das Programm benutzt haben etc. aber anscheinend nicht lesen können.


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2010)

Die können ja ma bei Related Design fragen wie die das bei Anno 1404 gemacht ham... da steht dann unten recht "Cheater!!!" und solang das da steht fließt nix in die Achievements bein.


----------



## non_believer (24. November 2010)

Wenn man im SP einen Cheat über die Konsole eingibt, z.B. Unverwundbarkeit, erscheint im Spiel die Meldung das die Achievments gesperrt sind und man bitte ein neues Spiel starten soll. Hab ich selber ausprobiert. 

Ich will die Diskussion Cheater/Anti-Cheater nicht unnötig anheizen, aber wenn Leute im SP cheaten wollen, sollen sie doch. So lange sie sich damit nicht im MP ne goldene Nase verdienen und anderen Spielern auf die Füße treten ist es für mich vollkommen legitim. 

Die Reaktion von Blizzard ist meines Erachstens aber völlig überzogen. Sollen die sich doch hinsetzen und den SP und MP ordentlich trennen so das das eine das andere nicht "behindert". 

Wie ZeroToxin richtig bemerkt hat: 

"*jedoch DARF bei einem Spiel der SP KEINEN Einfluss auf den MP haben.
das is doch absurd. Des weiteren könnte da jeder, der im MP nix drauf hat und die Achievments nich bekommt, das im SP abstauben. mit oder ohne cheats is dann ja wohl egal*"


----------

